# Da Cypher ( Come spit ya best rhymes)



## billydamndean (Oct 26, 2009)

yo yo yo lol...
See im chillen in the forum... searchin and explorin/
bout to be tourin dis ish is easier than sunday mornin/
far from boring i be lurin with ma persona/
sorry to inform ya that u need ta get warmer/
im hot like arizona with the life of a loner/
lil mama got what i need...umm cant u see ma boner/ lol

see... im ready for whateva wheneva ma army calls/
leave des ***** deader they got no nuts like ken barbie dolls/
and if im harmin 1 den gotta harmin em all/
its not that im mean...man im just followin protocol/

Billy Dean


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Haha!!! :crazy:


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

word! 


..............


----------



## billydamndean (Oct 26, 2009)

here we go again

heres sum bars den imma lay ma head down/
and u can get scared all the way from the head down/
im kinda mental... see im all up in ya head now/ 
but where ya brain cells guess they done fled town/
and all they left was butter spread and 2 sticks of some chewing gum/
and a post it da read u never kno what u got till its gone and dats true enuff/
hate to stress facts but i have the best raps/
see i set traps leave a ***** dissappointed like stress sacks/
convert u to a mexican make i rain then call u a *******/
and ma balls ride in limousine man i gotta stretched sack/


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Thats ma *insert politically incorrect word" :tongue:


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

there may be one worthy adversary around here: 

Virtillionare - Writing - PersonalityCafe


----------



## billydamndean (Oct 26, 2009)

im so sincere sorry for talkin so much bout ma genitalia/
excuse me u can suck ma stick like drug paraphernalia/
far from a failure cuz ya dawg flow strictly serenades/
beware n be afraid fixin to blow like hand grenades/
u dont understand man... i hate to paraphrase/
i am the ish so go sit and let da shit marinade/
billy dean



*
*


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Yo, dog, this one's so much better./ Even the word "rap" is missing a letter. / You shag yo mama, and she likes me, / but befo' I go, here's your misplaced "c."
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## billydamndean (Oct 26, 2009)

haha ma dawg snail representin for all the INFPs


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

give snail some bait and she'll take the cake
there's a rhyme and a reason don't got to hate
INFPs representin' can't imitate 
real shit rappin' cause we ain't fake

haha. :blushed:


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

:tongue:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm a high class roller
Too bad I couldn't be a pro bowler 
Coffee is the fuel that drives my game
Sit here and watch me spread my name
You haters hate because I'm white
Well dawg I know I'm alright
When you see me in the street you'll think trepidation
No dawg that's just my reputation.


You have some bitchin' rhymes, but my game is tight as well, dawg.




I tried to be as white as possible.


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

Ha ha that was great scruffy 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm white as a sheet/ a princess in my castle/ and though it doesn't rhyme, I think you're an asshole. / Everyone's a jerk except for me,/ and my coolness makes people want to flee.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## billydamndean (Oct 26, 2009)

Just some ish i wrote today

watch the blunt burn as i put it to tha flame/
cuz wen da smoke hits it releases me from the pain/
so here i am again with thc threw ma veins/
with these sucidal thoughts that ill never entertain/
see it takes away the pain and bout every single problem/
all da fukin stress and da drama im involved with/
and every ill feeling... now u see me coughin/
i cant think str8... now reality is disolvin/
da euphoria gets exhausted and it comes back lik herpes/
i hear these ***** talkin but dey words will never hurt me/
call it motivation to get ma pen back to working/
thinkin ma daddy shouldnt of dispersed me if he would desert me/
and ma mama shouldnt had exert me if she wouldnt raise me/
but i aint even trippin no more... man its all gravy/
da damage already ben done now im colder that pat swayze/
forget or praise me cuz not a soul now can phase me/


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

wow, that was intensely profound.


----------



## Chris Ortega (Jul 15, 2012)

I increase the volume while I solve you out your pressure
Living in a world where vaginas are subways without the fresh scent
CREAM favors the teenagers, I'm part of the whirlpool where it sinks saviors
Never trusted or still as I'm the spinning frame children die in screaming vein
That is Chris in his scheming ways, Immigrants sing into the zeppelin
repellent to the Hindenburg where I still stand with spitted words 
it's all edible and accessible maybe cause I am that incredible
you sleep and get a Pearl Harbor where the world's harder on
with any sense I make murders where I leave evidence I guess
Planet's already a fungus producing Mushrooms out in the sky
Where in the end it will be dry and shy away the future humankind
yes the stupid kind that type of hate cupid finds and fatally dies
That arrow won't get me anally why? My glasses are cold and singular
I don't FILE kid (*F*all *I*n *L*ove *E*asily)

People if you're reading this please give me feedback on this...(and yea I made up FILE)


----------



## Jebediah (Mar 27, 2013)

Chris Ortega said:


> Immigrants sing into the zeppelin


Good reference!


----------



## Chris Ortega (Jul 15, 2012)

Jebediah said:


> Good reference!


lol thanks.


----------



## Jebediah (Mar 27, 2013)

I come up with terrible wordplay when I'm bored. Here's one of my favourite horrible barz. 

"Drive by shooting, I'm behind the wheel,
my *gun* was *instrumental* in murder. *Glock*enspiel."


----------

